# KYT: ShadowXP



## Sinkhead (Jan 5, 2008)

*The Temper being questioned during this session is ShadowXP!*

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

[title: Future sessions]
\/\/oltz
Jax
Thug4L1f3
silverspoon
Ace Gunman
Extreme Coder
Fiddy101
Hadrian
Harsky
JPH
mercluke
Taras
Samutz
Icarus
pkprostudio
Warcueid
mfpants50
DarkAura
Mortenga
[title: Past sessions]SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season
If you want  KYT session, simply PM me and I'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## redact (Jan 5, 2008)

1.who would you turn gay for
2.explain why
3.whats your real name
4.who's your favorite mod
5.who's your least favorite mod (no lying!)


----------



## silverspoon (Jan 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 5, 2008)

i. Are you a shadow?
ii. Do you use XP?
iii. mudkips?
iv. Did you have a humpy BoneMonkey day?


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 5, 2008)

1. What feature would you like added to gbatemp?
2. what did you get for christmas?
3. will metal gear solid ever come to the 360?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 5, 2008)

Question the first: Ever been up the Spinnaker tower?
Question the second: I quite like shopping in Portsmouth, do you?
Question the third: What was the last movie you saw? Rate it out of 22.5
Question the fourth: Your least favourite UK city?
Question the fifth: Your favourite UK city?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi ShadowXP,
Few questions for ya:
1) Other forums you visit?
2) any forum member here do you want to kill? 
3) Do you hate me and why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) Favorite handheld & console?
5) Owned handhelds and consoles?
6) Best game of all time?
7) Bidoof?
8) Loilers?


Sorry for making it long :/

Ahmad Yasser


----------



## Jax (Jan 5, 2008)

1 - Are you gonna upgrade to ShadowVista?

2 - BoneMonkey is teh suck! y/n?

3 - Favorite quote?


----------



## Spikey (Jan 5, 2008)

1. Do you like like me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Favorite quote from the tempcast? (if you listened to it.... or know one... otherwise answer 2b instead)
2b. Favoritest feature of GBAtemp?
3. Admin of GBAtemp you'd most like to get in bed with.
4. Cats or Dogs? Why?
5. Your opinion of Sinkhead.
6. It's fall on the moon. So you must rake up the space leaves, but a space bear attacks you, what do you do?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

1) If it came down to it who would win in a fight between a grilled cheese sandwich and a taco?

2) If you could only touch one witch, who would it be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) What are your thoughts on the current political situation in Antarctica?

4) If you were stranded on a desert island, who would you rather it be with, TPi or tshu, and why?

5) How awesome are my questions on a scale of 10 - 10, 10 being the highest, and not 10 being the lowest?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 5, 2008)

> 1.who would you turn gay for
> 2.explain why
> 3.whats your real name
> 4.who's your favorite mod
> 5.who's your least favorite mod (no lying!)



1. nobody, i'm happy straight thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. because girls > boys?
3. tom mate
4. dice


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> iii. I prefer Pokemon Blue!
> 7) POKEMON BLUE, DAMNIT


Charizard > Blastoise
Therefore
Pokemon Red > Pokemon Blue


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> 1 - Are you gonna upgrade to ShadowVista?
> 
> 2 - BoneMonkey is teh suck! y/n?
> 
> ...



1) Grilled cheese sandwich, as long as it includes ham or bacon!

2) Are you a witch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) I think SpikeyNDS should be President of Antartica because then it would fail, and we'll all be doomed and I'll say "hate to say I told you so" which I've always wanted to say to someone.

4) tshu, because then he could sing me love songs and give me LOLs. TPi would annoy me after 30 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5) about 10


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 5, 2008)

1. Biscuit or cake?
2. Are you still doing those chat things with idiots?
3. Do you know where I lost my Tetris game and watch?
4. The Enemy are shit, yes?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> 1. Biscuit or cake?
> 2. Are you still doing those chat things with idiots?
> 3. Do you know where I lost my Tetris game and watch?
> 4. The Enemy are shit, yes?



1. Depeneds what biscuit, and depends what cake!
2. Sometimes, I haven't been bothered that lately though but if the people want them they will come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. The pixies took it, remember like they took my DS?
4. Hell yes.


----------



## redact (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 5, 2008)

1. what is the lol?
2. who did what in the thingy?
3. did portal make you cry?
4. when you look at chris crocker do you cry or daydream of him?
5. is chris crocker a girl?
6. am i confused right now?
7. wtf does wtf mean?
8. do you have an orange box?
9. whats your favorite ice-cream flavor?
10. lol?
11. does BM stand for boney molester? O_O


that is all


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you shave regularly?

Cat or dog...why?

Have you seen this video of Dr Phil getting pwned?


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 5, 2008)

1. Do you follow any sports?
1A. If yes, what sports?
1B. If yes, what teams do you follow?
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
3. Have you ever broken something over a video game? (E.g. controller)
4. What do you want to be/do when you grow up?
5. How long do you think you will be interested in video games?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Hello!, have I seen you around?
2. zeppo or BoneMonkey?
3. With which one of the GBAtemp girls would you like to have a date with?
4. Why aren't you a mod yet?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 6, 2008)

*1. Why did our Corn Porn business go under?

2. What 'cha been up to lately?

3. If you had one chance to convince someone to buy a DS, what game would you hand them to try out?*

Take care!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> 1. what is the lol?
> 2. who did what in the thingy?
> 3. did portal make you cry?
> 4. when you look at chris crocker do you cry or daydream of him?
> ...



1. Martin! Good to see you mate. It went under because you went under! Lil' Wayne cancelled his contract, there was nothing I could do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Lately I've been doing this and that... revising for exams, just had Christmas which was busy, and New Year of course. 

3. Elite Beat Agents. I've actually convinced a lot of people with it!


----------



## lagman (Jan 6, 2008)

*What's your favorite non-English word?.
*What would your dream game be about?
*Two trains 150 miles apart travel toward each other along the same track, the first train at 60 mph, the second at 90 mph. A fly buzzes goes back and forth between the two trains until they collide. If the fly's speed is 120 mph, could Chuck Norris stop'em all?
*Where do your "xtra powa" comes from?
* Why does a round pizza come in a square box?


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 7, 2008)

Shaun or mthrnite?
Do you like pie?
What holidays did you celebrate in the holiday season?
Best game ever?
Worst game ever?
Yes or no?
Was GBAtemp a lot less active back in '02 and '03?
Were there less n00bs then?
Do you like these kirbys: 
(>'')> (regular kirby)
(>  )> (faceless kirby)
(>--)> (sleepy kirby)
(>xx)> (p4wnd kirby)
(>^^)> (happy kirby)
(>00)> (scared kirby)
(>||)> (big-eyed kirby)
(>__)> (head on desk kirby)
(>$$)> (greedy kirby)


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 7, 2008)

This session has now ended!
ShadowXP is welcome to answer any outstanding questions, but please don't ask any more!
Thanks for taking part, ShadowXP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up is \/\/oltz!


----------

